# Touareg 3.0 V6 TDI - BKS



## vag-mobile (Oct 8, 2009)

*Touareg 3.0 V6 TDI - BKS - Autoscan attached*

Hi, Touareg with engine warning light and lack power! is the throttle actuator inside the throttle valve ?? MY2006, BKS engine code.thanks for any help!

Wednesday,30,December,2009,10:25:08:31184
VCDS Version: Beta 912.0
Data version: 20091201
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36
37 39 3C 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77

VIN: WVGZZZ7LZ6D061312 Mileage: 101800km/63255miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 7L0 907 401 B HW: 
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G000AG 0070 
Revision: --H03--- Serial number: VWZ3Z0F1466675
Coding: 0011779
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
004203 - Throttle Valve: Stuck or difficult to move 
P106B - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 254
Mileage: 101134 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1092 /min
Torque: 50.7 Nm
Voltage: 11.70 V
Duty Cycle: 29.6 %
Duty Cycle: 0.4 %
005504 - Throttle Actuator (Bank 1): Malfunction 
P1580 - 008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01111000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Torque: 0.0 Nm
Voltage: 13.00 V
Duty Cycle: 0.4 %
Duty Cycle: 0.4 %
Readiness: 1 1 0 0 0 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09D 927 750 EB
Component: AL 750 6A 0879 
Coding: 0004200
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25.lbl
Part No: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203 
Coding: 0014338
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 139 HW: 5WK 484 94
Component: Kessy 6700 
Revision: 67005915 Serial number: VWZ3Z0F1466675
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 7L6 907 040 T
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L 4222 
Coding: 0000530
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7L6-937-049.lbl
Part No: 7L6 937 049 M
Component: 3002 
Coding: 0098404
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
01117 - Generator Terminal DF Load Signal 
008 - Implausible Signal
00907 - Intervention load Management 
 000 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 F
Component: 0C Airbag 8.4E+ H11 1151 
Coding: 0012355
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 H
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0010031
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-17-7LA.lbl
Part No: 7L6 920 971 F
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 2111 
Coding: 0005411
Shop #: WSC 00773 210 51810
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 7L6 815 071 D
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
00664 - Fuel gauge 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01126 - Engine Speed Signal 
008 - Implausible Signal
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 AT
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0114 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 7L0 959 933 F
Component: HSG 0300 
Coding: 0000069
Shop #: WSC 00773 210 88422
Part No: 7L0 959 701 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201
Part No: 7L0 959 702 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201
Part No: 7L6 959 703 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0202
Part No: 7L6 959 704 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0202
Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
Part No: 7L6 951 171 B
Component: Innenraumsensor 0020
5 Faults Found:
00927 - Terminal 30 (Right) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
01516 - Terminal 30; Left 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00926 - Terminal 30 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
00893 - Switch for Trunk Handle (E234) 
007 - Short to Ground
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 195 A
Component: Radio DE2 0012 
Coding: 0001405
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00881 - Connection to Speaker Rear Right 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 955 119 L
Component: Front Wiper 4027 
Coding: 0000336
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832
Component: RLS nicht vorhanden 
Coding: 00000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 7L0 919 283 F
Component: 0D Einparkhilfe 1107 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




_Modified by vag-mobile at 6:27 AM 12-31-2009_


----------



## maxim650 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello i am Marko from Serbia
I hawe same fault code, please thell my how your fix this?
Thanks
Marko


----------



## staffop (Nov 29, 2010)

I have the same fault codes as well, how did this get resolved vag-mobile?


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

For all guys,
The throttle body is stuck or not working good.
This may be problem with lot of carbon build up in throttle body and make butterfly getting stuck .
First thing to do is to check throttle body and see is there carbon . If has carbon ,need to be clean and clear codes and see .Other wise if is clean something is going on with throttle body or wiring from ECU to throttle body.
On 2009 you have to be really careful about what kind of diesel your putting in car and there is special additive you have to put it in tank time to time , (i think every 10000 miles.)Putting Incorrect diesel in newer cars can cause lot of problems and damage.
This maybe same for 2006 but I am not sure as wee don't have those engines here.


----------



## staffop (Nov 29, 2010)

I checked my throttle body and it was ok, its only a 3yr old car so I didn't expect it to be gunked up so soon. The error codes also state a problem with the Throttle Actuator (Bank 1): Malfunction 
P1580 - 008 - Implausible Signal
Are these the actuators (or air flap adjusters) which control the swirl flaps? Why would that cause a failure/error code on the throttle valve as well?


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Throttle Actuator is part of throttle body.3 years old car does not mean is it good. There was jetta 2009 TDI with 4000 miles broke down on hwy and problem was water in fuel, and made damage $6000 .
Any way something going on with your throttle body assemble.Motor and sensor is part of throttle body.
Did any of you had battery disconnected while ignition was on.In this case throttle body needs to be adopted to ECU.
I am not sure is it same as says here,you may want to contact Ross-Tech:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Throttle_Body_Alignment_(TBA)


----------



## Cesar Vivanco (Jun 18, 2021)

Disculpen mi pregunta: ¿Que COOLANT debe llevar a cabo el Touareg V6 TDI año 2008, motor BKS?

G12evo
G12
Cualquiera con ethylene glycol?
Cualquiera con diethylene glycol ?
Liqui moly KFS 12+

cuales ??


----------

